# What happened to the itrader?



## nicknuisance (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't see the usual itrader information under user's information.


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 1, 2007)

Look at trader ratings under 'site features', or posts in the marketplace. (They don't appear in other forums.)


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2007)

What Ozzy said. It's on my to-do list to add users' iTrader rating to their general profile.


----------

